# just a nugget



## Zoobag (Apr 11, 2009)

I mistakeny didn't take pics for this kind of thing but I'd like to put one small nugget up for a vote...***?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 11, 2009)

What strain is it?  Put something in the next pic for scale .  In any event, nice bud


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like a pretty dense bud.


----------



## Zoobag (Apr 23, 2009)

*It's chronic and I regularly get 2-3oz. buds. My largest ever was with a sensi star,(LOVE HER!). I had a bud that was no kidding 11.8ozs. I swear. Musta been a mutant!!
Zoobag ~~~^..^~~~*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 23, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> What strain is it? Put something in the next pic for scale.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 23, 2009)

That is some funny **** Hippy


----------



## aubmandavis (Apr 25, 2009)

cool bud bro i would like to know along with the others of wat strain it is and wat do you call it


----------

